# Wasserwechsel jetzt ?



## shanana (14. Dez. 2011)

Da ich seit ca 1 1/2 Monaten meinen Filter ausgebaut habe, kämpfe ich mit mir, ob ich einen Wasserwechsel machen soll oder nicht.


Eigentlich hatte ich den Filter rausgemacht, da damals Frost und kalte Witterung angsagt war.
Allerdings ist ja dieses Jahr ein bisher richtig milder Winter ( momentan 10°C Außentemperatur)


Wäre ein Wasserwechsel sinnvoll?


----------



## frido (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Miss doch einfach erstmal die Wasserwerte-wenn alles passt würde ich gar nix machen.
Wenn du wirklich nur 90 cm Wassertiefe hast und nicht gerade wenig Fische (einige der "Goldfische" haben übrigens Barteln) im Teich-sei froh wenn der Winter nicht allzu hart wird.
Fütterst du noch? Wenn ja, könnten sich die Wasserwerte ohne Filterung sehr schnell verschlechtern.

LG

Andreas


----------



## newbee (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Klar kannst WW machen.
Ich wechsle auch im Winter bei Frost, Schnee usw. ca.10% und mein Filter ist und bleibt an


----------



## frido (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Halte ich für kontraproduktiv. Wozu den Filter laufen lassen? Biologisch eh völlig nutzlos, da bei winterlichen Temperaturen die Bakterien ihre Arbeit nicht verrichten und eventuell anfallende "Abfallprodukte" auch mit Filter nicht abgebaut werden. Dafür kühlt durch die Umwälzung auch der tiefere und meist etwas wärmere Bereich aus. Und ein Wasserwechsel einfach so versteh ich auch nicht-die Fische werden nur in ihrer Ruhephase gestört und verbrauchen unnötig ihre knappen Reserven. Wenn anhand der Wasserwerte (oder verendeter Fische unter dem Eis) ein Wasserwechsel unumgänglich ist, siehts natürlich anders aus. Ich finde den Luftsprudler in 30 cm Wassertiefe, um einen kleinen Bereich eisfrei zu halten am vernünftigsten.
Aber wie überall: eine Frage-viele Antworten!:?
Fakt ist-Verluste gab es schon immer im Winter. Die einen machen gar nix und lassen den Teich komplett zufrieren, andere halten einen Bereich eisfrei und wieder andere lassen die komplette Technik durchlaufen. Und Totalverluste haben alle drei Varianten schon fabriziert. Ich denke, bei einem Totalverlust handelt es sich um eine Verkettung mehrerer ungünstiger Faktoren-lässt sich halt unter freiem Himmel nur begrenzt verhindern. Einzig eine Innenhälterung bringt die Fische etwas sicherer über den Winter-hier lässt sich auf Probleme auch viel besser und schneller reagieren als bei -20 Grad und einer 30 cm dicken Eisschicht.


----------



## Ulli (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Filter ist abgestellt und ich wechsle auch (und gerade) im Winter 10% Wasser pro Woche. Die Wasserwerte kontrolliere ich regelmässig und sie verschlechtern sich rapide, wenn ich nicht wechsle, obwohl ich kaum füttere und relativ wenig Fische im Teich habe.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es zwei Szenarien: Filter aus, Eisfreihalter einsetzen, regelmässig Wasser wechseln.
Oder Filter an, Pumpe hochlegen und drosseln, Teich abdecken, eventuell etwas zuheizen oder temperieren und nur wenig Wasser tauschen. 

Die Bakkis mögen Variante 2 lieber, denn sie arbeiten zwar bei den niedrigen Temperaturen im Filter nicht, sie sind aber da und entwickeln sich analog zur Wassertemperatur im Frühjahr dann viel schneller wieder auf ein produktives Niveau.

Verluste gibt es aufgrund von Fakten: Zu kalt, zu schlechte Wasserwerte, zu hoher Bakteriendruck, zu wenig Sauerstoff, Faulgase, ... Das alles kann man nicht 100% beeinflussen, aber durch richtiges Teichmanagement doch die Risiken deutlich verringern.

Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## nieselinho (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Ich denke mal, es ist schwierig eine pauschale Antwort zu finden. Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder nur von seinem Teich sprechen und seine Variante vorstellen. Das Problem: Kein Teich ist wie der andere, in unserer Region zum Beispiel ist es im Winter durchschnittlich wärmer als anderswo in Deutschland. Trotzdem gibt es Tage bzw. Nächste, in denen es dann in den zweistelligen Minusbereich geht. Theoretisch könnte man sagen, man kann abwarten, aber durch die außerplanmäßigen Tage ist es dann doch nicht so einfach.

Ich kenne Leute und Teiche aus der Nachbarschaft, die ihre Pumpen im Winter höher stellen und laufen lassen. In einer Nacht war es bei gedrosselter Pumpleistung so kalt, dass der Schlauch am Zufluss komplett zufror. Den Fischen hat es nicht geschadet, aber der Pumpe.
Man kann alles versuchen einzuplanen, aber letztendlich kommt irgendetwas dazwischen, wie so oft 

Ich würde es machen wie Frido es vorgeschlagen hat, die Werte überprüfen lassen und die Temperatur in der Tiefe (versuchen) zu messen. Wichtig ist beobachten. Wenn die Werte stimmen, ist alles in Ordnung und alles andere wäre unnötiger Stress. Das dann regelmäßig so fortsetzen.

Das ist jetzt der dritte Winter unseres Teiches, Wasserwechsel im Winter mussteich trotz im Vergleich kleiner Größe noch nicht machen. Verluste gab es im Winter auch noch keine, aber ich weiß, irgendwann kann es durchaus passieren. Aber da hat uns ein Vogel schon mehr Kummer gemacht...


Viele Grüße!
Robin


----------



## newbee (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*



frido schrieb:


> Halte ich für kontraproduktiv. Wozu den Filter laufen lassen? Biologisch eh völlig nutzlos, da bei winterlichen Temperaturen die Bakterien ihre Arbeit nicht verrichten und eventuell anfallende "Abfallprodukte" auch mit Filter nicht abgebaut werden. Dafür kühlt durch die Umwälzung auch der tiefere und meist etwas wärmere Bereich aus. Und ein Wasserwechsel einfach so versteh ich auch nicht-die Fische werden nur in ihrer Ruhephase gestört und verbrauchen unnötig ihre knappen Reserven. Wenn anhand der Wasserwerte (oder verendeter Fische unter dem Eis) ein Wasserwechsel unumgänglich ist, siehts natürlich anders aus. Ich finde den Luftsprudler in 30 cm Wassertiefe, um einen kleinen Bereich eisfrei zu halten am vernünftigsten.
> Aber wie überall: eine Frage-viele Antworten!:?
> Fakt ist-Verluste gab es schon immer im Winter. Die einen machen gar nix und lassen den Teich komplett zufrieren, andere halten einen Bereich eisfrei und wieder andere lassen die komplette Technik durchlaufen. Und Totalverluste haben alle drei Varianten schon fabriziert. Ich denke, bei einem Totalverlust handelt es sich um eine Verkettung mehrerer ungünstiger Faktoren-lässt sich halt unter freiem Himmel nur begrenzt verhindern. Einzig eine Innenhälterung bringt die Fische etwas sicherer über den Winter-hier lässt sich auf Probleme auch viel besser und schneller reagieren als bei -20 Grad und einer 30 cm dicken Eisschicht.



Da gebe ich dir nicht recht, auch im Winter verrichten die Bakterien Ihren Dienst wenn auch nicht so stark.
Desweiteren ist mein Teich abgedeckt und ich Füttere auch jeden Tag.
Das einzigste was ich mache ist eine Pumpe ausschalten.
Innenhälterrung ist vorhanden, jedoch besetzt mit 170 Jungkois.


----------



## Piddel (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo,
in den letzten beiden Winter habe ich keine Wasserwechsel gemacht und Verluste an Goldi`s gehabt. Ursache mögen die lang anhaltende Eisdecke und Faulgase u.U. gewesen sein. Den Eisfreihalter hatte ich versäumt einzulegen und schwups war der Teich dick  zugefroren. (jetzt ist er drauf)

Seit Tagen regent es immer wieder mehr oder weniger. Daher hab ich jetzt öfters  im Regen (Dreck)-Wasser vom Grund abgepumpt und quasi durch neues  "frisches" Regenwasser den Teich wieder aufgefüllt. 
Schlechter als in der Vergangenheit - ohne WW - kann es nicht werden.


----------



## shanana (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

jungs.

es ging mir nicht um einen normalen winter ( darüber gibt es ja genug beiträge über die suche zu finden) sondern um die jetzig vorherrschende situation der milden temperaturen.


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo, 
bei uns ist es zur Zeit auch recht warm (7-10 Grad). Wir lassen die Pumpe zur Zeit, gerade noch weiterlaufen weil es einfach noch warm ist und stellen erst ab wenn dauerhafter Frost einsetzt. Aufgrund der Größe haben wir 2 Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler. Unsere Pumpe kann man so steuern, dass nur im Flachwasser das Wasser umgewälzt wird und der 2. Saugschlauch in 2 Metern Tiefe nicht mehr ansaugt, deswegen lassen wir die Pumpe relativ lange laufen. 
Wasserwechsel machen wir nicht, wenn die Wasserwerte ok sind, wozu den Fischis Stress machen gerade in der Winterzeit. Wir pumpen bei dem Wetter nur ab und zu Wasser aus dem Teich, damit der nicht überläuft, weil es zur Zeit so viel schüttet bei uns, was echt nicht normal ist für den Winter. Wir haben damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und bisher keine Verluste (haben auch 2 __ Störe, die jedes Frühjahr wieder fit mitschwimmen) außer mal 1 oder 2 ganz kleine Babygoldis, die vielleicht einfach noch zu klein um den Winter zu packen.
Ich denke jeder kennt seinen Teich, den Besatz, die Wasserqualität am besten und muss danach entscheiden was gut oder schlecht ist. Bei uns klappt es gut sowie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*



nieselinho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, es ist schwierig eine pauschale Antwort zu finden. Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder nur von seinem Teich sprechen und seine Variante vorstellen. Das Problem: Kein Teich ist wie der andere,



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Ich bin gerade bei einem TWW  ... ohne Frischwasser würden meine Fische über den doch langen Winter irgendwann im eigenen Dreck schwimmen. Immerhin gibt es täglich Futter.
Auch wenn meine 2 Filter durchlaufen, filtern die doch zu der Jahreszeit eher mechanisch.
Man glaubt gar nicht was da so alles an Algen (die man so im Wasser gar nicht sieht) anfällt :shock

Ich finde im Winter (egal wie kalt es draußen ist) sind TWW genauso wichtig und sinnvoll wie im Sommer.

Mandy


----------



## Piddel (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*



shanana schrieb:


> jungs.
> .



 - mein 1. Kandidat für die Igorliste


----------



## jochen (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo,

Wasserwechsel ist immer gut, aber gerade im Winter bei Kaltwasserfischen nicht unbedingt von Nöten.
Wie schon von anderen Usern geschrieben, man sollte den Tieren die Winterruhe gönnen.



frido schrieb:


> da bei winterlichen Temperaturen die Bakterien ihre Arbeit nicht verrichten und eventuell anfallende "Abfallprodukte" auch mit Filter nicht abgebaut werden.



 Wäre es so könnte man alle Kläranlagen in starken Wintern schließen...,
Bakterien arbeiten bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr eingeschränkt, jedoch stellen sie ihre Tätigkeit nicht ein.

Zum Wasserwechsel...

Wasserwechsel bei Kaltwasserfischen die ja erfahrungsgemäß ihren Stoffwechsel im Winter stark reduzieren, sollte man sehr vorsichtig und wenn möglich nicht störend durchführen.
Ist das möglich ist ein Wasserwechsel wie geschrieben positiv.

Man sollte dabei unbedingt auf die Temperaturgleichheit von Teich und Wechselwasser achten.

Gruss,
jochen.


----------



## shanana (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*



Piddel schrieb:


> - mein 1. Kandidat für die Igorliste




kein problem, ich brauche dich ja auch nicht!
ich verstehe nicht, was an "jungs" falsch/schlecht/negativ sein soll?


----------



## fbr (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo frido,


> Halte ich für kontraproduktiv. Wozu den Filter laufen lassen? Biologisch eh völlig nutzlos, da bei winterlichen Temperaturen die Bakterien ihre Arbeit nicht verrichten und eventuell anfallende "Abfallprodukte" auch mit Filter nicht abgebaut werden


Hast Du für die Aussage das der Filter nutzlos ist Beweise?
Glaubst Du die Natur/Biologie schaltet sich bei kaltem Wasser aus und bei waren wieder ein?
Ich kann über das Gegenteil berichten! 
Bei mir ist (seit 2002) ein Filter im Schotter in der Flachwasserzone vergraben und eine Unterwasserpumpe zieht durch ein Rohrsystem das Wasser und drückt es über Düsen und Beipass zurück in den Teich. 
Bei 20° und mehr steigen aus diesen Düsen Bläschen an die Oberfläche. Je höher die Temp. desto mehr steigen auf!
Selbst bei 3° kann ich das immer noch beobachten! Wobei ich sagen muss, dass eine ansaugen von Luft NICHT möglich ist da alles unter Wasser ist! 
Woher kommen die Blasen die aufsteigen wenn die Bakterien nicht arbeiten würden?

Einfach zum Nachdenken.


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Mal keinen Stress wegen den Backies es giebt sie scheinbar doch den ( das ist keine Werbung )Teich Winterbakterien Bactiva  
Nun ob mann sie braucht bleibt jeden selber überlassen


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

@fbr: Hast du Beweise für das Gegenteil??? Niemand hat behauptet, das der Filter im Winter tot ist-darin befinden sich etliche verschiedene Mikroorganismen und Bakterien. Soweit ich weiß, wird zumindest die Nitrifikation ab 12 Grad Wassertemp. stark eingeschränkt und findet unter ca. 8 Grad überhaupt nicht mehr statt. Und der Abbau von fischgiftigem Nitrit und Ammonium ist neben der Sauerstoffversorgung wohl das größte Anliegen der Fischbesitzer im Winter. Und genau der findet eben bei winterlichen Temperaturen nicht statt-ist auch nicht nötig, da die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel soweit runterfahren, das kaum Belastungsmaterial entsteht-wenn man sie in Ruhe lässt...! Wie das nun in Kläranlagen funktioniert, weiß ich nicht und ob die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat in Kläranlagen vorrangig ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Aber auch hier gebe es sicher technische Möglichkeiten, die Temperatur des Abwasser´s kurzzeitig zu erhöhen um diesen biologischen Prozess möglich zu machen.

Und der Vergleich mit der Natur hinkt gewaltig. Die Natur braucht auch im Sommer keinen Filter und auch im Winter habe ich bisher nur wenige natürliche Gewässer gesehen, an dessen Ufer Filter in Betrieb waren...??? Aufgrund der riesigen Besiedlungsflächen in einem natürlichen Gewässer reguliert sich dort der Abbau von Schadstoffen größtenteils selbst. Auch die Fischdichte regelt sich in einem natürlichen Gewässer selbst anhand von Nahrungsangebot und der Möglichkeit der Schadstoffumwandlung. Also bitte nicht ständig überbesetzte Gartenteiche, die nur mit aufwendiger Filtertechnik, UVC, Osmose und weiß der Geier am Laufen gehalten werden mit der Natur vergleichen. Ein natürliches, stehendes Gewässer friert im Winter meist komplett zu-und welch Wunder, im nächsten Frühjahr haben die meisten Tiere den Winter überstanden-ohne Eisfreihalter, zusätzlicher Sauerstoffversorgung, wöchentlichen Wasserwechseln und rund um die Uhr laufender Filteranlage.


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo,



> Aber auch hier gebe es sicher technische Möglichkeiten, die Temperatur des Abwasser´s kurzzeitig zu erhöhen um diesen biologischen Prozess möglich zu machen.



das wird nicht benötigt, selbst bei 8 ° Wassertemp in den Belebungsbecken funktioniert die Nitrifikation ausreichend.



frido schrieb:


> Wie das nun in Kläranlagen funktioniert, weiß ich nicht und ob die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat in Kläranlagen vorrangig ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.



Die Nitrifikation, also die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat ist ein sehr hoher Anteil in Kläranlagen, natürlich auch im Winter.

Es funktioniert (bis zum Endprodukt Nitrat) genauso wie bei unseren Filtern in den Gartenteichen, nur etwas in einem größeren Ausmaß ...

Die Stickstoffe werden in der selben Kette umgewandelt, wie du es sehr richtig beschrieben hast, mit Bewegung und viel Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Als Endprodukt entsteht das Nitrat.

Das Nitrat wird dann aus der Anlage geholt, in dem man den Bakterien den Sauerstoff für einige Std. abstellt.
Nun brauchen die Bakterien dennoch Sauerstoff um zu überleben, und sie schaffen das in dieser sauerstofflosen (anaeroben) Zeit in dem sie...

Denitrifizieren...

das bedeutet...

sie holen sich den Sauerstoff nicht aus dem Wasser, das ja in diesem Moment sauerstofflos ist, sondern sie spalten das reichlich vorhandene Nitrat in seine Bestandteile (Sauerstoff und Stickstoff) auf.
Durch das Aufspalten wird der Sauerstoff im Nitrat frei, das sofort von den sauertoffabhängigen Bakterien veratmet wird,
der Rest vom Nitrat, (also die Stickstoffe) verschwinden gasförmig über die Oberfläche aus dem Wasser.

Nach diesem Prozess wird den Bakterien wieder mechanisch Sauerstoff zugegeben, um diesen Kreislauf wieder von vorne zu starten.



> Ein natürliches, stehendes Gewässer friert im Winter meist komplett zu-und welch Wunder, im nächsten Frühjahr haben die meisten Tiere den Winter überstanden-ohne Eisfreihalter, zusätzlicher Sauerstoffversorgung, wöchentlichen Wasserwechseln und rund um die Uhr laufender Filteranlage



Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu,
nur sollte man bedenken, das leider der Grossteil an Gartenteichen zumindest für die Wintermonate überbesetzt ist,
und daher sollte man einen Gartenteich nicht mit einem See vergleichen...
man merkt wie so vieles im Leben, hat es zwei Seiten.

Meine wenigen Goldis überleben bei etwa 8000 ltr, ganz gut ohne Wasserwechsel, Eisfreihalter und auch bei abgestellten Filter...

aber ein Wasserwechsel, kann bestimmt nicht schaden,
aber wie geschrieben auf Temperatur (Wechsel und Teichwasser) und Ruhe sollte man schon "acht geben".
*
Den Themeneröffner ging es ja auch um die Temperaturen der letzten Tage,*
darum kann ich speziell zu dieser Frage, einem WW ohne schlechten Gewissen empfehlen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Frankia (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo Jochen............



> sie holen sich den Sauerstoff nicht aus dem Wasser, das ja in diesem Moment sauerstofflos ist, sondern sie spalten das reichlich vorhandene Nitrat in seine Bestandteile (Sauerstoff und Stickstoff) auf.
> Durch das Aufspalten wird der Sauerstoff im Nitrat frei, das sofort von den sauertoffabhängigen Bakterien veratmet wird,
> der Rest vom Nitrat, (also die Stickstoffe) verschwinden gasförmig über die Oberfläche aus dem Wasser.
> Nach diesem Prozess wird den Bakterien wieder mechanisch Sauerstoff zugegeben, um diesen Kreislauf wieder von vorne zu starten.



wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, könnte man durch kurzzeitiges Abschalten der Sauerstoffzufuhr bei kaltem Wasser erreichen, dass die Nitrifikation weiterhin arbeitet........
wie lange sollte (könnte) man diese Sauerstoffzuffuhr unterbrechen...........

mein Teich hat 16 m³  und ich habe bisher noch keinen TWW gemacht, obwohl ich noch reduziert füttere........
der Filter mit Biokammer läuft gedrosselt (ca. 4000 L) durch...........


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo Reinhold,

da hast du mich leider falsch verstanden...

eine Denitrifikationsphase erreicht man nicht durch einfaches Abschalten eines Teichfilters, das wäre fatal für die Fische.

Mein Beitrag bezog sich rein auf die Biologie einer Belebtschlammkläranlage in Zusammenhang mit der Temperatur, und deren Wirkungsweise.

Ich lies mich von diesen Satz von frido inspirieren diesen Beitrag zu schreiben...



> weiß ich nicht und ob die Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat in Kläranlagen vorrangig ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.



und vor allem diesen..



> Soweit ich weiß, wird zumindest die Nitrifikation ab 12 Grad Wassertemp. stark eingeschränkt und findet unter ca. 8 Grad überhaupt nicht mehr statt





ich wollte nur klarstellen das eine Umwandlung von Nitrit zu Nitrat ein sehr wichtiger Teil eines Reinigungsprozesses unserer Abwässer ist, und dieser auch bei 8° C. Wassertemperatur funktioniert.
Ich konnte sogar schon beobachten das der Vorgang der Nitrifikation (*also das was in unseren Teichfiltern passiert*) über Wochen sogar bei 6 ° C. Wassertemperatur, so gut funktioniert, das die anfallende Stickstoffe von etwa 7000 Menschen effektiv in Nitrat umgewandelt werden.

Ich hatte das nur geschrieben, weil leider sehr oft dieser Irrtum in Foren verbreitet wird, das bei 8°C. die Bakterien *nicht* mehr arbeiten.
Selbst bei 5 °C Wassertemperatur arbeiteten die Bakterien über Tage noch messbar.
Niedrigere Temperaturen konnte ich noch nie messen.

Der Vorgang der Denitrifikation, also der anaerobe Zustand wäre in unseren Gartenteichen nicht anzustreben, da dieser bei unter 1 mg/ltr Sauerstoff passiert, was wohl in einem normalen Gartenteichfilter gezielt und vor allem *sicher gesteuert* nie vorkommt.

Also nochmal als Fazit...

die Filterbakterien stellen selbst unter 8°C. ihre "Arbeit" *nicht* (wie leider so oft geschrieben) vollkommen ein.


Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Frankia (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo Jochen,

danke noch einmal für die "aufklärenden" Worte.................

..........ich dachte ja nicht an die Abschaltung des Filters, sondern nur die der Luftzufuhr, sprich den Kompressor, da du ja das hier geschrieben hattest:



> sie holen sich den Sauerstoff nicht aus dem Wasser, das ja in diesem Moment sauerstofflos ist, sondern sie spalten das reichlich vorhandene Nitrat in seine Bestandteile (Sauerstoff und Stickstoff) auf.


----------



## jochen (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo Reinhold,

ich hoffe das Thema hier nicht zu zerreißen...

Wie geschrieben in unseren Teichfilter findet eine Nitrifikation statt...
das bedeutet,
die Filterbakterien sitzen auf den Besiedlungdflächen des Filters und werden durchgehend und permanent mit dem Wasser durchströmt, im Idealfall wird sogar noch mit Sauerstoff angereichert.
Bei diesem Vorgang wird Nitrit zu Nitrat umgewandelt.
Dabei zehren die Bakterien ihren Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser.

Dieser Vorgang läuft auch mit ein wenig Pflege relativ einfach, wie wohl bei den meisten Usern hier.
Die Bakterien nitrifizieren effektiv noch bei 2,5 mg/ltr Sauerstoff, das reicht den Bakterien vollkommen aus, den Fischen jedoch würde das zum Überleben wohl kaum ausreichen.


Nun können die Bakterien ihr Sauerstoffbeschaffung auch umstellen...,
*
was aber sehr schwer, (wenn überhaupt) gezielt in einem gewöhnlichen Teichfilter erreicht wird.*

In Kläranlagen werden Umwälzung und Sauerstoffzufuhr vollkommen für einige Zeit abgeschaltet, da diese Anlagen sehr stark konfrontiert werden, sinkt daher sehr schnell der Sauerstoffanteil unter 1mg/ltr.
In dieser Zeit passiert der Vorgang der Denitrifikation, auf knacken vom Nitrat und veratmen der Sauerstoffanteile.

Aber das wird wohl kaum in einem Teichfilter passieren, da alleine durch die Umwälzung genügend Sauerstoff im __ Filtersystem ist.
Es reicht also nicht einfach den Kompressor abzuschalten um diese Situation zu erreichen, es reicht auch nicht den Durchfluss zu stoppen, (das wäre fatal) da spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine wichtige Rolle,
diese jedoch in diesem Thema genau zu erklären, würde wohl über das Ziel hinausschießen.

Wenn bedarf vorhanden ist könnte ich versuchen in einem extra Thema ein wenig genauer darauf einzugehen, gerne Antworte ich auch per PN.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Frankia (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wasserwechsel jetzt ?*

Hallo Jochen,

besser kann man es nicht erklären und ich hoffe, dass durch diese Beiträge jetzt bei anderen auch der sog. "Groschen" gefallen ist............

Ich werde wie jedes Jahr, den Durchlauf in der Winterzeit um c. 50 % reduzieren, das Wasser vom Bodenablauf saugen und den Rücklauf wieder ca. 30 cm über dem Boden zurückführen. Dadurch bleibt die obere Wassersicht annähernd ruhig und da ich komplett abgedeckt habe, spielt der geringe Temperaturunterschied zwischen Boden und Oberfläche fast keine Rolle mehr.
Solange keine Nitrit nachweisbar ist, was bisher noch nie der Fall war, werde ich auch keinen TWW durchführen.............

Die Fütterung stelle ich unter 6 °  ein..........


----------

